# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Ученые открыли гормон, воздействующий аналогично физическим упражнениям

## Irina

*В результате проведенного японскими учеными исследования обнаружилось, что один из гормонов, вырабатываемых человеческим организмом, оказывает эффект, аналогичный физическим упражнениям.*
 Исследовательская группа под руководством профессора Токийского университета Такаси Кадоваки исследовала гормон адипонектин, который вырабатывается в жировых клетках. 
В результате исследований выяснилось, что испытуемые, у которых путем генетических манипуляций данный гормон был блокирован, утратили свыше половины мускульной силы ног, при этом наблюдался повышенный уровень содержания сахара в крови. Оба этих состояния вызываются недостатком физических нагрузок в течение продолжительного времени.

В перспективе на базе данного гормона медики планируют сделать препарат для людей, страдающих мышечной недостаточностью, кроме того авторы исследования ожидают, что их новинка найдет популярность в спорте, так как на сегодня этот препарат не попадает под действие стероидных препаратов и не имеет классического стероидного молекулярного скелета.

----------


## Sanych

Так что получается? Ширнулся гормончиком и в спорт зал ходить не надо больше?

----------

